# Einbau Leitungsschutzschalter



## mmr (29 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage, die wohl sehr einfach zu beantworten ist.
Ein LS-Schalter hat laut Beschreibung des Herstellers (S......s) eine beliebige Einbauart.
Allerdings keine beliebige Anschlussart.
Darf ich einen LS-Schalter auch von oben her versorgen (Anschluss 1,3,5) und unten weiterführen oder gibt es da immer noch ein Problem mit den Löschkammern? Fürher hab ich da mal sowas gehört, aber ist das jetzt bei den neuen Sachen auch noch so.
Oder kann ich die anschließen wie ich will oben/unten.
Danke


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 November 2010)

das hängt von der zulassungspolice ab unter welcher der ls-schalter kategorisiert wird, bei allen handelsüblichen, heute erwerblichen ls-schaltenr ist die flussrichtung unter massgabe gleichmäßiger belastung (Ie - tolT == +-5%) frei wählbar.

neben den toleranzwerten ist zu beachten das von der technischen flussrichtung alle phasen gleichgesetzt sind.

in elektroverteilungen für gebäude ist es typisch von unten einzuspeisen und oben wegzugehen.

nicht zulässig sind mischformen von flussrichtungen. also nicht bei einer sicherung oben einspeisen und bei der anderen unten.


----------



## Ludewig (29 November 2010)

> in elektroverteilungen für gebäude ist es typisch von unten einzuspeisen und oben wegzugehen.



Auch das ist z.B. in F schon wieder anders. Dort wird normalerweise oben gespeist und unten abgeholt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 November 2010)

Tach zusammen!

Ich mach das mittlerweile so, wie die Sicherungen beschriftet sind.
Also 1 Rein, 2 Raus. (Einpolig)
1,3,5 Rein, 2,4,6 Raus (Dreipolig)
(Klingt logisch, iss aber so  )
Bei Siemens und KlöMö demzufolge oben rein und unten raus.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

gebe dir da recht, normalerweise wird bei den ungeraden Zahlen eingespeist.

Hast du aber mehrere LS nach einem FI in einem Verteiler installiert, dann ist der übliche Weg:

beim FI mit den ungeraden Zahlen, also oben rein, unten kommt dann eine Verschienung rauf, die vom FI auf die LS die Verbindungen macht (da gibts die diversen Ausführungen für 1 polige LS, 3 polige LS, 1p+N, 3p+N, 4 Polig, . . .).
Die LS werden dann also bei den geraden Zahlen gespeist und oben bei den ungeraden gehts wider raus.

Was natürlich dann wie Rupp schreibt unzulässig ist, die einen so und die andern so.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Dezember 2010)

ich hab es so gelernt: Nur wo ein Pfeil angebracht ist muss man heutzutage bei LSS aus aktueller Produktion drauf achten. Hab nie einen gesehn, nur bei Schmelzsicherungen ist es wegen dem Fusskontakt noch so.

Ausserdem haben fast alle Hersteller jetzt Anschlüsse für Phasenschienen oben und unten - zumindest unsere ABL haben dies.

Standard sehe ich auch von unten einzuspeisen und oben wegzugehn. Bin ich letztens aber auch mal bei einer Verteilung mit auf die Nase gefallen. In der Einspeisung fehlte ein Aussenleiter und trotzdem mussten alle WS Abgänge versorgt werden - oben und unten leider mit 2,5mm² verdrahtet.


----------



## element. (13 Dezember 2010)

Interessantes Thema! Ich war mir im Schaltschrank auch noch nie sicher, ob ich oben oder unten einspeisen soll. Vom Gefühl her lieber unten wie in einer Gebäudeverteilung, aber im Schaltplan ist eben die Einspeisung normal "oben" auf dem Blatt gezeichnet


----------



## the_elk (16 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
wir speisen normalerweise von oben ein. Ist für mich rein vom Schaltplan zeichnen und durch die Stromschienenmontage, wo es ja garnicht anders geht, auch logisch.

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

Stromschienenmontage geht oben und unten.
Im Bereich der Installationstechnik ist es Üblich den meist vorgeschalteten FI (RCD) von oben zu speisen und die LS von unten.

Rein von der technischen Seite her: dem LS ist es eigentlich egal von welcher Seite er gesüeist wird, bei Auslösung veruscht der LS den Strom mit Hilfe der Löscheinrichtung zu unterbrechen (Ausmahme: Gleichstrom).
Kann der Ls den entsprechenden Kurzschlusstrom abschalten, dann wird egal ob Einspeisung von oben oder unten der LS Auslösen und den Strom unterbrechen.

Interessant wird es, wenn ein LS eingesetzt wird der den Kurzschussstrom an der eingesetzten Stelle nicht mehr beherscht


----------



## element. (5 Januar 2011)

mmr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage, die wohl sehr einfach zu beantworten ist.
> Ein LS-Schalter hat laut Beschreibung des Herstellers (S......s) eine beliebige Einbauart.
> Allerdings keine beliebige Anschlussart.


 
Was hast Du denn da genau für LS?
Der große S schreibt im 2009er Katalog über 5SY und 5SP 
"Wahlweise kann die Einspeisung von oben oder unten
erfolgen, da die Klemmen identisch sind"


----------

